# [del]Please help me[/del] Can't get wireless to work



## Ozren (Apr 8, 2021)

I just finished instaling fr3ebsd FreeBSD on my 2008 laptop but I can't find a way to connect to wifi and I don't have a ethernet jack.
The config file that I made during the setup has the correct ssid and pass but it just can't connect.
Ifconfig reports lo0 but no wlan0
What can I do to fix this
I don't have a gui and can't install pkg.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2021)

Handbook: 32.3. Wireless Networking


----------

